# SRAM X.4 front shifter, how to put it back together?



## chimpanzee00 (Feb 20, 2007)

*SRAM SX4 front shifter, how to put it back together?*

I have a 2005 Schwinn Super Sport flat bar road bike. Has SRAM SX4 paddle shifters.

I have 1000 miles on it, & have had minimal service on it (free lifetime adjustment at Performance Bike, local store).

I began to experience some shifting problems:

1) rear (8 cogs)
when I shift to bigger sprocket..it slips back to the original (smaller) sprocket

2) front
can't shift from medium ring to small ring.


Does 1) mean that the shifter is at fault?

I played with the front derailleur for 2), & seemed to make some progress by adjusting the H & L screws on the derailleur. Then, I got greedy & thought I could take apart the SRAM SX4 front shifter..while it was still on the handlebar. BIG MISTAKE. When I unbolted the lever, a round clip fell out. When I tried re-installing the lever..it wouldn't shift.

I then took off the shifter, & disassembled it by removing the 3 small Philips screw. Pieces fell out everywhere (see picture). I couldn't figure out how to put it back together.

Anyone know of an assembly diagram?

I was amazed at the amount of nylon material (which holds the cable). Am I better off just buying a better set of paddle-shifters? REI sells the X.4 for only $26.00:

http://www.rei.com/product/777369

$8.95 for the front X.4 shifter
http://www.dp76.com/products/sram-x.4-trigger-shifters/

I could buy a X.4 replacement set, or upgrade to a better set. Can someone recommend a good brand/model?

TIA for any help/advice.


PS

I found a manual here, but no assembly instructions:

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/sram/dealers/TM_MTB_MY05_E.pdf


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Why'd ya take it apart if you have free lifetime service at the bike shop?????

Yeah, for $9 bucks just get another shifter. And give those parts to a family member for Christmas - tell 'em "it's a brain teaser puzzle!"


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Read directions first...*

It's always too late when little springs pop out! :cryin: 

I can't believe the shop never recommended replacing the cables  They don't care about you enough to even try to sell you something.  

"Technical Manual is intended for bicycle factories and qualified bicycles dealers only"

C A B L E C H A N G E
Advice:
Leave the shifter on the handlebar.
• No need to move other components.
The shifter does not need to be opened.
• Use only new high quality cable and
compressionless cable housing with
endcaps.

You deserve to take an overhaul or repair class, you obviously have an interest in fixing things, just need a little instruction. Check local shops, this time of the year when not busy they should have a class. Instead of getting "free" worthless help from that shop, invest in yourself at another. :thumbsup:


----------



## chimpanzee00 (Feb 20, 2007)

I removed everything from the handlebar, to my shop bench.

Way better to tinker with it.

After messing with it, I figured out how things go back. I got to the point of making the ratchet work: go up in gear & down. However, I still haven't figured out how the that dang "u-shaped" spring goes in.

I realized now why it didn't shift after I took that bolt out initially..I tightened it too much!! This led to disassembling the other 3 screws, which spelled CHAOS!!


I went out to REI, & got a SRAM X-5 for 40.00 less 20% (Xmas discount, expires 12/24). It seems to be better than the SX4.


----------

